# Interesting election



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It should be an interesting day tomorrow.

According to the lastest polling, there will either be a lot more NDP MPs wandering around Ottawa, and we will have quite the upset in the makeup of Parliament.........or we will find out that polls taken from a 400 voter base are meaningless.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, it seems to be coming down to CONs vs NDP. 

What are we going to do??


----------

